# annoucements



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

Today is my Fifthy Wedding Anniversay. Probaby will be a boring day as usual.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations
I wish you a wonderful day


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations! That's a super milestone! Hope you get to choose what you do today! Go to a zoo or wildlife park! Or for a bus ride to an area you never go. Might make for an interesting day. Take a picnic to a park or stop for fast food and eat it somewhere different. MAKE it an interesting day.


----------



## Mwoodard (Oct 29, 2011)

Have a great anniversary, and many more years to come


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Wishing you a very "HAPPY ANINERSAY" &#128536;. What a wonderful thing to be married for that length of time, mine is only 42 yrs. &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry spelt anniversary wrong&#128544;, hope that cheers you up seeing my wrong spelling&#128516;&#128516;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations, hope you have many more.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Our fortieth is in November and I think that is a long time.


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank everyone for there wishes. Making my dad a light brighter Ou family is in Michigan we live in Florida, and due to my husbands health we cant travel right now. Thank You people I should friends again Bettyboopo


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! We had ours on the 24th May and as our kids live in the country & were working anyway, we took ourselves to a local favourite restaurant, a Himalayen Restaurant and had a lovely spicy lunch, just the two of us.
We had been there on the 24th April for DH's 70th birthday, & they presented him with a special Himalayen hat, which looked good on him, so you have to make your own fun, sometimes. If you can have a visit to the hairdresser, or dress up a bit to make yourself feel good, & wear a nice perfume & try hard to remember what attracted you to each other, in the first place, it may help. If walking is an issue you could have a take-away meal delivered to your home
to save having to cook for yourself. Enjoy yourselves.
Regards
Moisey


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

Our anniversary turned out great. I made my husband dress up and I dressup and we went to Olive Garden for dinner. Then he suggested we go to Bingo. Which turned out to be great. I won $250.00 and he won $1,346.00 Yeah. Couldn't have had a better anniversary.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations, both on your 50th wedding anniversary but also the wins


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Have a lovely day and do something unpredictable. Enjoy


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't make it boring go do something even if its going to the movies and out for dinner


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! May you have many more!
Use the money to travel somewhere you have never been before.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy 50th Anniversary! I do hope you and your spouse do something special to celebrate!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Great Bingo night for you two! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Only you can make it "unboring." Get dressed up, get in the car and treat yourself to something special to celebrate the occasion. How about an ice cream sundae....supersize?


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Bettyboop0832 said:


> Our anniversary turned out great. I made my husband dress up and I dressup and we went to Olive Garden for dinner. Then he suggested we go to Bingo. Which turned out to be great. I won $250.00 and he won $1,346.00 Yeah. Couldn't have had a better anniversary.


Woo Hoo....and you thought it was going to be a boring day!!!


----------



## kooper (Sep 3, 2013)

Have a great day. Take out the old photos of your wedding day. Make a list of what you are thankful for and share it with each other. Sit face to face, hold hands and tell each other why you love them. Rekindle your feelings for one another. We sometimes get so busy with life we forget that we need to nourish our own relationships. Have fun!


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your husband for making a marriage last 50 years. I hope you two can recall some of the good times and some of the not so good one and laugh at the ones that make you think "What were we thinking?". Enjoy the day if you can. We are working on our 36th this year. Boy, how time flies. Happy Day!


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

thank you all for your congrtulations on our annivesary. They have meant alot to us. Thank You again


----------

